# Greetings!



## Fletch (Feb 8, 2004)

Long-time cat lover here. I don't currently have any, but that's about to change. I had two awesome cats growing up that hooked me on kitties for life, but since I moved out on my own (12 years ago), my housing situation has never been right for pets. Fortunately my dad and stepmom have always had cats, and over the years I have been able to get my feline fix through them. But I am finally am in situation where I can become a cat owner again...whoo hoo. :mrgreen: 

I found this site doing some cat-related research on the internet, what a cool place.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! It sounds like you're ready to adopt a kitty or 2. Let u know when you get some, we'll love to see pictures! :lol:


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

hey & welcome it will get really cool to see some picture


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! I'll warn you it is addictive! (Sometimes it's good to be an addict!)


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Fletch and welcome!

I recently managed to get life in enough order that I could have a pet again, myself. About a month ago, a silver Persian in a rescue adopted me and I am having the time of my life with her. I hope you can find the "right one" for yourself, sometime in the near future. Keep us updated on your search.

And I agree, this site is a cool place.

Mike


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Fletch - congratulations on your being able to be a cat parent again :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Fletch! I'm so glad you'll soon be getting a cat. They add so much to our lives, don't they? I think you'll find that the forum will, too!


----------

